

“Science as a Vocation” by Max Weber (1918) [pdf] - Thevet
http://anthropos-lab.net/wp/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Weber-Science-as-a-Vocation.pdf

======
__mp
Here's the original (german):
[https://archive.org/stream/gesammelteaufs00webeuoft#page/524...](https://archive.org/stream/gesammelteaufs00webeuoft#page/524/mode/2up)

~~~
ableal
Thanks for the source. I got intrigued by the first sentence of this phrase:

"Democracy should be used only where it is in place. Scientific training, as
we are held to practice it in accordance with the tradition of German
universities, is the affair of an intellectual aristocracy, and we should not
hide this from ourselves."

Turns out the original states "Die Demokratie da, wo sie hingehört", which
seems to translate to "The democracy there, where it belongs." So the
translation should probably read "Democracy should be used where it _has its_
place."

Also noticeable: the German original features page-long walls of text, which
have been broken into additional paragraphs in the translation.

------
socceroos
I disagree with many of the authors conclusions, but it is a wonderfully
challenging article. Thank you!

